# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Потап и Настя Каменских (28 сентября - Завтра) Почти корпоративный концерт))). Отдам билет(ы). Подробности внутри)

## Show must go on

Приветствую.
Завтра состоится концерт Потапа и Насти Каменских на стадионе НУ "Одесская Юридическая академия". (4 ст. Фонтана).
Концерт организован Киваловым С.В. для студентов Международного гуманитарного университета и посвящен 10-летию ВУЗа.
Сказали, что сначала будут студенты юрки на разогреве(по идее),а потом будет полноценный концерт Потапа и Насти. Вход будет только по билетам, тираж которых 1500 шт.
На билете написано, что концерт начинается в 19:00. Отдам приятной на ощупь  девушке, всего то за поцелуй в дёсна . Шутю) В наличии 2 билетика.
По штучке в лапки. Или приведи подругу и получи второй в подарок))
Много не прошу, хочу быть расцелованным ))
З.Ы. Отдам за "Спасибо"  :smileflag:

----------

